# oblivion - crash on start up



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, I got a Problem With Oblivion, It just crashes to the desktop and says, blah blah blah *Caused an error and needs to close*, I have all the New Drivers for, Chipset, audio, video, Dx 9c , and all that jazz. Ive tryed Oldblivion and get the same result. I think the cause of this issue is the VIA chipset. I tryed the game on both Windows 2000 Pro (SP4) and windows XP Pro (about the same OS, And b4 someone says im wrong, Install Xp and read what it says, *Built on windows 2000 tech*).I ran Oblivion on my old 1.5 INtel chipset with No problem at all and it never crashed even once on me, Now i have an AMD 1.6 ghz 1256 Mb Sdram, Radion 9550 256Mb Agp @ 4x, Soundblaster Live!, this should push the game great compaired to my old comp, it was a 1.5 Ghz Celeron , 512 Mb sdram, Geforce FX 5200 128Mb ddr PCI , and the same Soundblaster live card. It dont seem like a 1.6 would be much faster than the 1.5 Cpu, but The AMD 1.3 that came in this computer Blew away the 1.5 intel Cpu . I hope a fix for this comes out or someone knows whats up with it, ive been reading and trying for 3 days now and get the same crash everytime  Thank you all! BTW -- *NO* MODS INSTALLED


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

YIP, Just Updated the Bios for the computer and in the Bios it said it adds better interaction with AGP cards, and still CRASH ! =*(


----------



## dooper777 (Dec 29, 2007)

huh thats wierd, geek squad just did some work with the compatibility,(turn it on as an administrator, take it off xp) and now it works perfectly, so the answer might lay there


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

turn it on as an administrator, take it off xp ? Is this really a way to solve something ? Or is it away to say to uninstall it and call it quits ? If its for the uninstall thing , im sorry this is a Forum to help people not make a mockery of the issues and problems that people are posting. If your serious and i just dont get what you mean please by all regards repost a follow up, but if not just bother someone eles i got enuff crap from this game allready.


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks dooper777 BUT ive tryed all the compatabilitys and no go every one of them crash for me =(


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow im really about to say screw it and sell this copy of Oblivion, no matter that i do i get the same crash the split second i run the game. Im looking in to buying a New Motherboard off my friend today and see if By chance its the Via Chipset. Problem is i dont know anything about the board hes selling, ill get back about it in a few hours. Later all 


BTW !! LOLOLOL THIS IS SO DAMN SAD !! WINDOWS XP HAS OBLIVION AS THE #1 USED PROGRAM ON THE START BAR, BUT IVE NEVER ONCE GOT TO PLAY IT YET ! LOL- gay !!


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

BTW - this comp runs CS:S in high settings and even with hdr Lighting pretty well, i dont get unbelievable FPS but i get enuff thats its very playable.


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

aurg lame , it might be a few days .... Happy new year everyone !


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

It appears there are a number of issues between th eVIA chipset and ATI cards. 2 links below..

http://www.driverheaven.net/windows.../150383-all-who-have-one-ati-via-chipset.html

http://forums.viaarena.com/messagev...d=53188&STARTPAGE=4&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear

From looking at other forums and sites, it appears that these can be accentuated in certain environments, Oblivion being one of them. I would suggest using the fastwrite fix to begin with, and progress from there. I have Oblivion on XP and Vista, both running fime, so it seems there are no obvious software issues. 
BTW could you clarify your CPU? I am not aware of a 9100XP, but am happy to learn more


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

oo sorry My Cpu Must be the Athlon 1900+ Ill find out for sure and post. Thanks for the links :up:


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1600 MHz (16 x 100) 1900+
CPU Alias Thoroughbred-B
CPU Stepping B0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE



Motherboard Name	Compaq Presario 5150WM 470019-783
North Bridge VIA VT8364(A) Apollo KL133(A) / VT8365(A) ProSavage KM133(A)


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

From looking at other forums and sites, it appears that these can be accentuated in certain environments, Oblivion being one of them. I would suggest using the fastwrite fix to begin with, and progress from there. I have Oblivion on XP and Vista, both running fime, so it seems there are no obvious software issues.
BTW could you clarify your CPU? *I am not aware of a 9100XP*, but am happy to learn more
___________________________________________________________________________

Lol thanks for pointing out my Cpu messupyeah its a *1900+Xp* , fixed that at least LOL, Ok well im finding the Problem Now that I allready cant use AGP fast wrights with this Motherboard so thats Off allready, Second , I changed my AGP from 4x all the way till it was off, and still got the same crash. Thank you so much for you help so far, im just hopeing to actually play this game again with out setting up my Old Pc.


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

AURG !! is all i can say !! I knew when i got this Computer of the VIA Chipset, And i just had a feeling of it was going to give me problems in time. I remember years ago When i Had my AMD K6-2 & K6-3, VIA chipset and it was a bother, In the day it had a Problem with Geforce cards and i wanted an ATI to resolve the Problem (something about the IronGate Chipset couldent run my card over 1x agp or it would cause major crashes), OF CORSE NOW I HAVE AN ATI AND IT HAS A PROBLEM WITH THEM NOW !! WTF !!!!  I was In hopes that VIA got there Sh*t Together after 6 years but i guess i was wrong. HATS OFF TO THE LATE GREAT 3DFX, The only Company that i NEVER had a Problem with in ANY computer. VIA really need to address this issue, I mean Cmon A modded XBOX can Run Linux and Even Play Old Pc Games, But a Pc With a VIA CHipset cant even run PC games, Anyone one eles see something wrong there? Unless this is addressed This WILL BE MY FINAL VIA CHIPSET EVER, To anyone Buying a computer i heed this Warning to you, If the comp you want to buy has a VIA chipset, only buy it if its under 50 bucks or youll kick yourself in the long run. Via Chipsets seem to run Well with Geforce cards now but its not worth the Risk at all, The crappy 810 Intel chipset is much much better than a Via. Now for a list of what i think Via Stands For!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*VIA MEANS :*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*V*ery *I*rratateing *A*nnoyance 
Varies In Actions
Vagrancy In Action
Very Insane Afterwards
Very Important AssH*le
Vernable integrity Amiss 
Vagient In Anything
Vergiform In Arse
Vice Intel Acceptance 
Vomiturition In Action
Vermiculous In Algarithoms 
Virilia In Anus
Viruliferous If Anything 
Vitiate If At-all
Vagility Indeed Absent 
Venesect Integrated Already 
Veracious Is Assumed 
Verticity Into Arse
*Via*ggiatory Into Attics 
Vexed If ATI 
Vomit Intel Alternative
Vurp Integrated AGP
Victorious Ifnot ATI 

Well im sure theres a billion more,im getting bored now lol..... feel free to add some more ! So remember kids if you want to play games on a Pc that Are made to play on a Pc, Just remember My Witty Sayings and buy ANYTHING but VIA !!!! :down::down::down::down::down::down::down::down::down::down:


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Hehe  Yup, I know the feeling. I had a few VIA chipsets in the past, and learnt the lesson the hard way too. I had assumed that by now they would get it together, at least I know they still as bad as ever. Sorry its bad news Dr, but on the bright side, some more for you....

Viagra Isnt Activated

Viciously Intended actions

Violently intentioned actions

Viscerally Intestinally Activated


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

LOLOL nice If i get a bunch im going to make a huge master list LOL


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

I want a new mobo =*( LOL


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

I want to Add How Shi*ty Compaqs Bios Update is, The Update says it Gives better agp abilitys but yet changes nothing. What is even worse about the update is It Removes the ability to boot from SCSI or IDE, and i could no longer Boot from my Scsi drive, What a total Piece of SH*T!! Well i guess with Compaqs GREAT BIOS! and VIAs Inability to Wright a driver that works with the Worlds Leading Card Company ILL NEVER PLAY OBLIVIAN ! WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I had to Install the OLD bios just so i could use my Scsi drive, Stupid companys and your BullSH*T !


----------



## Dr.Mario (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if this same problem is in Linux? Im downloading the new Mandrivia 2008 right now ( free Ed.) It looks very nice, but i have an Old copy of mandrivia and it keeps saying it cant wright to the drive or something like that. im going to start a new thread in the Os Form and go from there i guess.


----------

